# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Sleep Paralysis in just hands?

## nightronics

Hi!
A few days ago i layed down to try to WILD. After about half an hour or 45 minutes, i needed to get up and do something. I wasnt paralysed, thus was able to open my eyes and get up, but my fingers seemed to be in sleep paralysis. After waking them back up,  i was wondering... if i had stayed still, how close would i have been to full sleep paralysis and how/can i accelerate the rest of the paralysis?
Thanks  :smiley: 


Also, is it possible to open your eyes and hallucinate in sleep paralysis even after the 5-6 hour dream "window"? I am very interested in seeing what i would hallucinate. After all, i have a mindset that it will be really cool, not scary.

----------


## Samalove

I dont have an answer but every single time I try to WILD only my hands go numb too.  ::D:  I also have the same question about the hallucinations, the only thing I'm afraid of is loosing my half SP state by doing so. I'm excited to learn the answer to these...

----------


## FancyRat

Same thing happens to me. When I used to try and WILD this way, my hands and feet would go weird but I was never paralysed. If I continued to lie still, keeping my mind awake, this feeling would go nowhere and eventually disappear as I mentally woke up more as I lay there a long time. I am still very intrigued by SP but it really doesn't seem natural for me to feel it before falling asleep and now that I've realised I can WILD without it, I've stopped trying for it. Just continue to experiment, I guess, and see what works for you.

----------


## nightronics

Thanks for both of your responses.
FancyRat, how do you WILD without SP? I would think that OBE exits would be the easiest way to enter a dream...

----------


## FancyRat

> Thanks for both of your responses.
> FancyRat, how do you WILD without SP? I would think that OBE exits would be the easiest way to enter a dream...



I set my intent on WILDing and then let myself go to sleep while keeping passive awareness on how my body is feeling. The key for me is letting myself fall asleep instead of trying to keep my mind awake with mind games because this always just wakes me up. I wait for the feeling of having fallen asleep which I suppose is SP except it happens right when my brain is falling asleep, not a gradual thing that happens when my brain is awake like other people describe. Pretty suddenly my body gets this intense feeling which gives my awareness a jolt since this is the sensation I've been waiting for and I either float or sink out of my dream bed and go about my LD. 

The more I think about this and try to explain, the more I guess I should just call it SP, the difference from my experience of it is that I percieve SP to be happening as a transition to falling asleep and more on the sleep side of things, not something I'm experiencing while awake.

----------


## lms22s

I think I know exactly what you're talking about. When you relax in bed, an odd tingling sensation occurs in your hands and feet that goes away after you move them. I don't think it has anything to do with sleep paralysis... I can do it while standing up just by keeping my hands completely still. It might have something to do with blood circulation, but I don't know really know for sure.  ::?:

----------


## nightronics

> I think I know exactly what you're talking about. When you relax in bed, an odd tingling sensation occurs in your hands and feet that goes away after you move them. I don't think it has anything to do with sleep paralysis... I can do it while standing up just by keeping my hands completely still. It might have something to do with blood circulation, but I don't know really know for sure.



Sortof... But my its difficult to move my hands after i give up. They feel very still. And the feeling isnt tingling... but more of a sensation as though my hand is in wax that is drying, and shrinking. Know what i mean?

----------


## Mosake

What you seem to be experiencing isn't sleep paralysis.  When you stay still for an extended period of time, your hands and feet will go numb and you may experience a sort of tingly feeling, this is normal, however its not SP.  When you enter SP you won't be able to move anything at all even if you try.  When you get this tingly sensation what you can do is try to twitch one of your fingers, if it twitches, then its not SP.

----------


## nightronics

> What you seem to be experiencing isn't sleep paralysis.  When you stay still for an extended period of time, your hands and feet will go numb and you may experience a sort of tingly feeling, this is normal, however its not SP.  When you enter SP you won't be able to move anything at all even if you try.  When you get this tingly sensation what you can do is try to twitch one of your fingers, if it twitches, then its not SP.



So why am i not entering into sleep paralysis by not moving for a long peoriod of time? Do i just wait longer?

----------


## Mosake

Are you thinking about Sp when your attempting a WILD? If you think about it too much, trust me its not going to happen.  From my experience, it seemed to happen when I wasn't thinking about anything.  I was just too tired to even think and I let my mind go completely dark.  All I imagined was darkness, and then it just happened, my problem is that when I enter the dream it always falls apart within a minute of being in it and I wake up.  Just don't think about the Sp, don't wait for it to happen, if you wait for it to happen, then its not going to happen no matter how long you wait.  This is a good reference guide I found a while back.  http://www.dreamviews.com/f79/why-you-fail-wilds-96892/

----------

